# Please, Help me decide on my first snowboarding package..!



## Guest (Nov 24, 2007)

for the boots: u need to try them on before u buy them. ask yourself this: would you buy shoes without trying them on? hope that helps


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2007)

i see your point thanks..
i think i'll buy the shoes at a store ....but mainly i want some suggestions on the board and the binding..! are they good start up package...
i can buy this whole package for $340.00


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2007)

anybody else got any opinions about this package..?:dunno:


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2007)

I've never owned a Lamar but I know someone that did. After one season it started to de-lam. He wasn't into hitting park features so it wasn't from that. I wouldn't own one because of that alone. But that's just my opinion. I'm sure many would swear by them.


NoSoOp4U said:


> for the boots: u need to try them on before u buy them.


I agree with that. And another point on the boots that I follow... spend the most on your boots. Boots are your point of contact. If they're not comfortable you won't be.
I can't comment on the Flow bindings other than for the better part of two decades I've rocked conventional two-strap bindings.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2007)

u can also get last years models, check out websites and stores for clearance stuff. for example my brother bought a pare of forum team's (top of the line,pro model) a few years back. he paid around 200 bucks because they were the previous year, yet they were worth 400 bucks brand new. guess what? im buying them  for about 100 lol. personally i think that k2's are a good when your on a budget if u want brand new. but... im in the same seat as u, since im buying my first board this season lol


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

My only suggestion is to order a package without boots. Go to your local shop and get your boots there. Some boots are made for skinny feet, fat feet, tall feet, flat feet, etc. No 2 boots are really alike and you need to find ones that fit right or you will hate snowboarding


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2007)

also id like to state that if a boot fits you well, buy it, not go home and order it since not one boot is the same to another. if u ordered it online theres chances of flaws, being too tight since i believe footwear is somewhat handmade. for bindings and boards its a bit different but you see them in person for flex and stuff. also dont forget that if u get it from a store you can get deals  even if its like 20% off on goggles or anything its worth it if you need them 

i noticed sumtin weird about that board, the grains of the wood on that appear on the base are not going from tail to nose but on a diagonal. which means improper flex(i know this from knowledge of woodworking but this may be only a picture, who knows


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm not championing Palmer boards or anything but compared to that Lamar this is a huge step up: Palmer Board Palmer Prodigy

also on the same site for bindings: Burton Binding Burton Mission

That package right there will do you well for at least the first 2-3 seasons you're riding and probably even longer than that depending on what you are looking to do with snowboarding...total cost $200


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2007)

wow, thank you so much ...Snowolf for that very useful and detailed recommendations.:thumbsup: (and everyone else here... )..  i will look into those suggested styles and brand..!
i want a decent package and dont mind dropping up to $500 on the whole thing, cause after all i am stuck in kansas city and only get to use them perhaps 4 times a year when i go on my annual ski trip with my family..!
one thing for sure i am fed up with crappy rental equipment and i am getting too old to keep fighting the board just stay in control.
yet i want a package that lasts me at least 4or5 years..!
thanks again and if you guys have any more recommendations as to which one would be easier to make turns with..let me know..!


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

For the $ that set up I posted will rock without question. I can't disagree with Snowolf either his suggestions are on point for sure but will definitely cost you more $ because it's tough to find that stuff on closeout right now, and I'd rather see you spend more $ on your boots since that's what is the most integral part of your setup than anything.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2007)

lisevolution said:


> For the $ that set up I posted will rock without question. I can't disagree with Snowolf either his suggestions are on point for sure but will definitely cost you more $ because it's tough to find that stuff on closeout right now, and I'd rather see you spend more $ on your boots since that's what is the most integral part of your setup than anything.


COOL THANKS...! I WOULD'VE NEVER THOUGHT OF BOOTS AS BEING THE KEY FACTOR IN HOW WELL YOU COULD CONTROL YOUR BOARD. .!
I WAS ABOUT TO BUY THEM ONLINE BUT NOW I WILL WAIT TILL I GO TO A DECENT SKI SHOP WHEN I GET TO FRISCO, CO., TO TRY THEM ON FIRST HAND..!
THANKS AGAIN LISEVOLUTION..!
PEACE AND LOVE AND LOTS OF POWDER FOR EVERYONE ON THEIR SKI DAYS...!


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

No problem and enjoy the season. You are doing the right thing by buying the boots on site at a good quality shop with a good boot fitter. Try on all the boots in your price range at that shop and buy whichever one's feel the best. Don't get hooked on how a boot looks or that if one is more $ than another that feels better. The one's that feel the most comfortable are always the way to go.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2007)

I THINK I HAVE NARROWED MY BOARD CHOICE TO THE "Atomic Cold Smoke"
I probably gonna get a 2007 or 2006 design since they are cheaper..!
the lowest price i found is this a 2006? model? for $228
Joe Jones |The Great Outdoors :: Snowboard :: Boards :: Atomic Cold Smoke
and i am thinking of buying this Burton Mission bindings recommended earlier..! it seems pretty solid and a good value..!at $72sale price.
they have med. or smalls left...!!

i am 5-8", 160lbs, intermediate skill level snowboarder with nike athletic shoe size 9.5

which board size should i look for in the Atomic Cold Smoke?
should i opt for Med bindings or Small..!

my guesses are 157" on the board and Med. size bindings ..!! 

any suggestions on sizes..!?
thanks again everyone in advance for any help..! 
jon


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2007)

from glancing at it, don't get a 63 if you weigh 160 lbs.. especially since your a begginer.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2007)

^^
no i was trying to decide between 154" or 157"..?


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

lisevolution said:


> For the $ that set up I posted will rock without question. I can't disagree with Snowolf either his suggestions are on point for sure but will definitely cost you more $ because it's tough to find that stuff on closeout right now, and I'd rather see you spend more $ on your boots since that's what is the most integral part of your setup than anything.



Hell yeah! I spent about $50 less on my boots than I did on my board and it was well worth it. I wouldn't care if I had the CRAPPIEST board ever, I'd rather have a good pair of boots.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2007)

ROOKIE123 said:


> ^^
> no i was trying to decide between 154" or 157"..?


well depending on what kind of board your getting...and what your riding style is...

id say get the 57 because your most likely going to be on a pretty standard board, something thats not specialized. if your on a 54 you could fine yourself sinking in good powder...if you want to go as low as a 54 your prolly not going to get what you want out of it...in the long run. just make sure the board is wide enough for your boots..


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Good find on the coldsmoke for that price, I'd get that over the Palmer I suggested and get it in the 157, you'll be happier with that size as you won't feel as limited as you would on the 54.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2007)

well. just in case your still taking new ideas, i got a brand new forum 2008 recon the other day, and wow it rides amazing for a 300 dollar board. and last years models REALLY cheap right now. just throwing it out there for you man. check it out.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

SLlacrosse16 said:


> well. just in case your still taking new ideas, i got a brand new forum 2008 recon the other day, and wow it rides amazing for a 300 dollar board. and last years models REALLY cheap right now. just throwing it out there for you man. check it out.


does anyone else have any opinion on this forum recon board..?
the site i was gonna buy the 2006 cold smoke seems sold out of them, and i cant afford the 2008 model...! anyone seen a good deal any site on cold smoke 06 or 07? btw, is there much difference in quality between the last years or the new model?:dunno: 
also what your thoughts on the "Salomon Arnie 5000" would that be considered a good quality, all mountain, freestyle...kind of a board??
thanks in advance for any responses to above..!


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

HERE!!!!!! Forum Recon Snowboard Review - Spadout

my friends got a recon, says its not bad. more of a freestyle board i believe, if that matters.

btw the site i gave u gives the best deals around for sites


----------

